# chocolate studs or studs that throw chocolate



## huntinlabs

some of you may have read from my other post I am starting to search for a new pup and I want a chocolate. Some one suggested that I start a thread to try and compile a list of studs that are chocolate or throw chocolate pups. I am looking for a stud that is at least mh qaa although fc/Afc would be great. The pup wpuld be a family dog and hunt as well as hunt test. So the on off switch is really important to me. I am having fun and trouble finding out what certain dogs have what good/bad traits. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## allydeer

special agent m2 mh qaa black that throws choc and yellows . donnybrook kennels wi.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

You can check out our MH QAA black stud Berkley who throws chocolate. Three Rivers Set The Hook MH. He is an awesome HT dog and did well in FT's too (won a Qualifying at 25 months old). He sleeps in my sons bed now and will run HT and FT for him from now on. Berkley has sired a bunch of litters now with the oldest being just over 2 years old. Some pups have HT titles in AKC and HRC and has some with Derby points. I believe he also has a pup that got her CH in HRC.

More info can be found on our website. www.threeriversretrievers.com


----------



## Rnd

Huntinlabs, 

This is an old thread I started when I was looking....It's old, but you may still find some good information in it...

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?80139-Field-Quality-Chocolate-Breeders

Randy


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi

Pirate 
Roux
Devil
Tide
Tiger
Gates 
Whitie 
Hook
Rascal
Cuda 
Tick
Blue 
Kenny
Jinx

Just off the top of my head. I'm sure there are many more


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi

I would keep an eye on Maestro also


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

Or Berkley is a NAFC FC Hook son and FC AFC Pirate grandson.


----------



## Casey A

I have a chocolate pup on the way from Special agent M2. Look at his hunt test record and his direct siblings FT record. He is also QAA MH and passed 2 MN. He has at least 6 FC Or AFC full siblings. He is a Carbon son. ALLEYDEER has an almost 3 year old daughter of his and can tell you how pleased he is with her.


----------



## Norse2

I have a very cute choco girl out of Berkley, she is great!!! I have also used Berkley as a stud, great feedback from the puppy owners. He will see my girls again!!!


----------



## johngoehl

These are young dogs with great breeding and out of nice bitches: Cuda's Bull Rush, Brink's Buster Brown, WBF Man on the Stand, his brother Cooper, Dynamic Fisherman, and Kirby's Texas Watermarker.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp

Hmm consistent performance of chocolate and chocolate factored dogs for multiple generations? Pretty hard to do better than the barracuda line. Relatively current sires of that line would be fcafc pirate roux drake. None are breeding naturally anymore. Perhaps the current generation. Last I checked all had offspring with fc points all had offspring with higher hunt test titles. I know Roux has thrown a chocolate female fc afc that's been pretty notable (especially in CAN) last couple of years . I've trained with pups out of all three all were amateur friendly with an off switch. I bred to Roux quite happy with the breeding. They just turned 2 & will start campaigning in master & perhaps qual this year


----------



## CJCBA

WBF's Man on the Stand "Maestro" is the real deal, he is the closest thing out there to his daddy Drake and uncle Roux... Look up his record on EE, it is unreal! He has been competing for blue in every trial he has ran since 12 months old...He will be starting his all career this spring.


----------



## huntinlabs

CJCBA said:


> WBF's Man on the Stand "Maestro" is the real deal, he is the closest thing out there to his daddy Drake and uncle Roux... Look up his record on EE, it is unreal! He has been competing for blue in every trial he has ran since 12 months old...He will be starting his all career this spring.


Do you know him personally?


----------



## CJCBA

I have trained with him and watched Maestro run trials..


----------



## huntinlabs

I would send you a pm but you need 10 post to pm... What are some of the things you like/dislike about him


----------



## windwalkers swan song

Nice pup listed right now outta Gump(Pirate Son and Tick bitch) very well priced with Deans Labs I talked to him yesterday .


----------



## huntinlabs

windwalkers swan song said:


> Nice pup listed right now outta Gump(Pirate Son and Tick bitch) very well priced with Deans Labs I talked to him yesterday .


I know but I think I am leaning more towards a female


----------



## windwalkers swan song

I can relate to that I like them girls too !!!


----------



## huntinlabs

windwalkers swan song said:


> I'm planning a litter outta Bleux (Tim West Oklahoma Duck Club ) if all works out to a Porter X Espirits of the woods (granddaughter ) bitch Bleux outta FC Call of the Wild a brother to FC ROUX of OKLAHOMA !!!


Pm sent!!!


----------



## CJCBA

Pinpoint marker, (needle point marker)....has tons of drive.... Solid as a rock ...not vocal... has excellent bottom, a thinker and very confident, but will also give up the wheel on blinds Team player all the way... Great disposition... On off switch.. Watery.. 

I tried to think of something I didn't like but couldn't.. His record really speaks for itself as well.. Check it out


----------



## weathered

Who is Maestro's current owner? Contact? Website?
Not sure if what I found is current.


----------



## Fon

weathered said:


> Who is Maestro's current owner? Contact? Website?
> Not sure if what I found is current.


Danny Haas - Oklahoma Duck Dogs on fb


----------



## Garduck

Maestro is a phenomenal animal the type that you hope the judges have the guts to throw a really tough bird in the last series. Maestro will be the one to get it. That being said he is not a proven producer yet and hasn't entered into the world of all age yet so he hasn't made my go to list yet.


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers

I've heard good things about Danny's dog Maestro.

I'm more than impressed with my Bleu QAA breedings, he throws extremely nice pups and paired with Tick females, their fantastic, good looking, smart, and powerful.

I also like the other Roux. 

Then I like FC Howdy.


----------



## huntinlabs

Pm sent railroad


----------



## Hunt'EmUp

I feel it's an inbtw time for such sires, the older known producers are at the end of their breeding careers, and we'll only see few select AI breedings in the future. I like these threads they give me new names to put on the "To watch" list. Obviously I need to research a bit more about these newer chocolate-chocolate factored sires, I know most themselves are young, most have had very few -if any litters, and most of those pups are in the oven or barley out of diapers. It's obvious such potential sires are excellent performers in their own right, who will do more in the future. The lines are such now that they will most likely throw that talent. Still I'm one of those "show me" people, so I guess I will have to wait and watch; perhaps one day look back and kick myself for not picking up an early pup from these newer sires .

I'm not really sure my fascination with this color, I don't even own a chocolate; probably never will .


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Please do not use this thread to advertise your litter or pups available. Thanks.


----------



## CJCBA

It was very exciting watching young Maestro trip over the birds as Open test dog at the Red 
River Trial. I believe he will have a very bright future.


----------



## SummitLabs

I don't believe new chocolate AFC Choco Lickity-Split (Hook son) has been mentioned, owner trained and handled.


----------



## huntinlabs

Does anyone know of any Maestro pups out there? Like litters about to hit the ground or breedings in the near future? Please pm me if you do


----------



## weathered

SummitLabs said:


> I don't believe new chocolate AFC Choco Lickity-Split (Hook son) has been mentioned, owner trained and handled.


I have not heard of him. Great to hear of another chocolate AFC. Anyone know anything about him or what he has produced?


----------



## huntinlabs

I just talked to his owner he is completely amateur trained. He has his afc and sounded pretty nice. He hasn't been bred yet though.


----------



## Daren Galloway

huntinlabs said:


> Does anyone know of any Maestro pups out there? Like litters about to hit the ground or breedings in the near future? Please pm me if you do


There is one in the Lab Pups classifieds section.


----------



## huntinlabs

I seen that one but I was talking about near future breedings.


----------



## msduckslyr

For what you are looking for, it will be very important to find the right female to pair with these very talented studs. If you pair a stud that has that on/off switch with a female that doesn't, you may not get that family dog you are hoping for. I think you will have a tough time deciding between all the great choc or choc factored studs that have been mentioned. 

For the type of dog you described you were looking for, I think an old dog that hasn't been mentioned yet would work for you. Porter, The CPTN's Sierra Shadow Ale, as I understand, is a family dog for Brian. Porter was very competitive in trials, did the master hunter thing, and in the twilight of his career switched to the pointing lab tests. As I understand, Porter still is producing litters and still actively hunts. I have a puppy of Porter's from a litter a few year's back. Our pup guides in Mississippi, and is excellent in the field. At the end of the day, he is able to sit on our couch with our kids and watch TV.


----------



## ddm

windwalkers swan song said:


> Nice pup listed right now outta Gump(Pirate Son and Tick bitch) very well priced with Deans Labs I talked to him yesterday .


I would like to hear some info from people that have Gump pups. His track record looks pretty good. I wonder how his attitude is along with on/off switch that might be good for a family/hunt test/ hunting dog.


----------



## Mike Sale

I bred to a full brother of Maestro (MH and qualified at 2 Master Nationals and still 3yrs old), and Had a very nice litter of pups. The one I kept is awesome. He has been bred a lot already and has some very nice pups on the ground. It will be interesting to watch Maestro and hopefully he will title and throw some nice pups too.


----------



## Tim West

My chocolate stud Bayou Magic's Rouxster Bleu, "Bleu", has three back to back Qual seconds and an Amateur All Age Win. He jammed an Open in the fall. He's EIC/CNM Clear, Excellent hips and has pups all over the country that have wowed their new owners. He's a 76 pound, good looking guy, and a full brother to Ammo.


----------



## Twin Willows Labs

Soggy Acres Desert Fox MH has about the bluest of blue chip pedigrees you could ask for and throws all three colors. Very nice dog. As a bonus, there's certainly plenty of opportunity to see him in action. Just turn on your TV.

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=13162


----------



## Twin Willows Labs

Tim West said:


> My chocolate stud Bayou Magic's Rouxster Bleu, "Bleu", has three back to back Qual seconds and an Amateur All Age Win. He jammed an Open in the fall. He's EIC/CNM Clear, Excellent hips and has pups all over the country that have wowed their new owners. He's a 76 pound, good looking guy, and a full brother to Ammo.


Tim, Can you please take a look at your PM's. I sent you one a while back about Bleu and haven't heard back.


----------



## ddm

Twin Willows Labs said:


> Soggy Acres Desert Fox MH has about the bluest of blue chip pedigrees you could ask for and throws all three colors. Very nice dog. As a bonus, there's certainly plenty of opportunity to see him in action. Just turn on your TV.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to find anything retriever related on TV but have had no luck so far. Where can I find it?


----------



## championretrievers

ddm said:


> I would like to hear some info from people that have Gump pups. His track record looks pretty good. I wonder how his attitude is along with on/off switch that might be good for a family/hunt test/ hunting dog.


I can answer to Gump's attitude and disposition in the house. Gump knew since he was a pup that running after ducks is what he wanted to do. There hasn't been a day that he has trained or ran a competition where he doesn't give his all, never a bad attitude or hard head. He was a natural born pinpoint marker which made things a lot easier. As far as a house dog, you won't find too many as laid back. He comes in at night, chews on a rawhide and then normally is out like a light until bedtime. At that time he can settle for sleeping on a dog bed or lying in the bed. He is protective over his kennel but has never been in a fight. He has sired dogs that are HRCH and MH's and we are getting great reports from his pups as many now are going into competition. "That's about all I got to say about that" LOL


----------



## Dick Jennings

Swift River Retriever's FC "Kenny", 9th series at 2014 National Open. Very nice dog. Contact Buck Shope or Ed Forry.


----------



## KNorman

I'll throw my chocolate male into the hat. Completely Amateur trained. He's QAA with 5 Master passes. 

Guinness Is Good For You QAA (FC /AFC Roux MH x GRHRCH UH Maya)


----------



## championretrievers

If I mention Gump, I would be negligent if I didn't mention 4 x GRHRCH UH Barracuda Brown From Big Mamou Town MH **"Cuda". He has a couple of breedings coming up. His sire is FC AFC CFC CAFC Barracuda Blue MH if you couldn't guess. I don't look for this to be the last GRAND he passes but he did have a health scare in the fall and didn't get to compete


----------



## Twin Willows Labs

ddm said:


> Twin Willows Labs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy Acres Desert Fox MH has about the bluest of blue chip pedigrees you could ask for and throws all three colors. Very nice dog. As a bonus, there's certainly plenty of opportunity to see him in action. Just turn on your TV.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to find anything retriever related on TV but have had no luck so far. Where can I find it?
> 
> 
> 
> Sporting Dog Adventures. It's on the Pursuit Channel. There are also episodes online.
Click to expand...


----------



## huntinman

SummitLabs said:


> I don't believe new chocolate AFC Choco Lickity-Split (Hook son) has been mentioned, owner trained and handled.


Choco is a very nice dog... and his owner Don Brawley is a true gentleman.


----------



## DMA

Here is a great little chocolate stud. Don't know if he is a producer yet. His sire is Tiger McBunn. At five weeks old he's showing signs of greatness or at least cuteness.


----------



## stonybrook

GMHR Cedarbrook Sureshot Atlas MH (avatar pic)

Sire: FC AFC High Tech CEO
Dam: AFC Sureshot's Little Party Girl

Atlas is tri-factored. EIC/CNM Clear, OFA Good, Elbows Normal

Proven producer of MHR/MH's.

www.stonybrookkennels.net


----------



## windwalkers swan song

Seeing an earlier post on Porter I have a female outta him and Espirits out of the woods, awesome dog top fuel very slight hint of a on/off switch. Always wanted a pup from Howdy or Gates ,if I had my choice DMA I'd be proud o have that Tiger McBunn baby.


----------



## trinitylabs

I would like to mention HRCH UH Trinity's Riptide Ryder MH CGC TDI ** who is producing very great pups. His very first pup (1 pup litter) Earned her Upland Hunter Title as the youngest dog in history at 7 months, she had her HR Title at 8 months, at 10 months she became the 3rd Youngest Hunting Retriever Champion and the Very Youngest Chocolate HRCH. She's also the youngest dog to hold both titles. She earned her first Master Hunter Pass at 11 Months. Before the age of 5 she had Qualified for Four Master Nationals. His daughter Trinity's Riptide Ribbon Reaper MH had already earned her SH Title and needed 1 more MH Pass to title at 15 Months old; she was 18 months when she earned her MH Title. He has a Full-sister that Finished last year Qualifying Season for the National Open shy 0.5 points and needed a win to Qualify for the National Amateur. He has 2 QA2 Full-siblings and a Qualifying Placement. He has Good Hips, Normal Elbows, Normal Patella, Normal Cardiac, Normal Thyroid, Eyes CERF With No comments, EIC Clear, CNM Clear, prcdPRA Clear, RD/OSD Clear and Narcolepsy Clear. His sire is FC AFC Cuda's Blue Ryder MH and his dam is a daughter of FC AFC High Tech CEO x daughter of NFC AFC Storm's Riptides Star x daughter of 2xNAFC 2xCNAFC FC Ebonstar Lean Mac WCX HoF. He has done Service and Therapy Work and was trained completely by my daughter Tierra Robinson Sloan who was 16 and she never Force Fetched or Collar Conditioned him. He has passed the Master National, ACL Tear the 2nd Year which kept him from competing for a year. He came back and Placed in a Qualifying Stake and Several JAM.
http://www.trinitylabs.net/images/HRCH%20Trinity's%20Riptide%20Ryder%20MH%20005%20-%20Web%20Version.jpg


----------



## OKchessieman

Definitely take a look at Maestro. He's a once-in-a-lifetime type dog. Pinpoint marker with GUTS since he was a baby. Great off switch. Perfect gentleman with Danny's kids, other dogs, or anyone he encounters. He is a team player, pinpoint marker (and I mean PINPOINT), great bottom, smart as a whip, the real deal. I will be getting a chocolate male out of him.
Here's a link to his info:
http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=73894


----------



## Chris Videtto

Dick Jennings said:


> Swift River Retriever's FC "Kenny", 9th series at 2014 National Open. Very nice dog. Contact Buck Shope or Ed Forry.


What Dick said. Kenny is a very fine animal! Also Sammie Thompson's fc/afc Peyton throws Choco as well.


----------



## Clint Watts

Captn's Sierra Shadow Ale "Porter" QAA / MH Chocolate Lab Stud


----------



## Jim Stevenson

Aces High III, Willie, BLM who is chocolate factored. 350 AA points n HOF.


----------



## mjh345

Jim Stevenson said:


> Aces High III, Willie, BLM who is chocolate factored. 350 AA points n HOF.


I believe that well is now dry


----------



## DuckDynasty

Don't know anything about him, but when I was looking for the "Bond" mentioned earlier in the thread, I found another "Bond" who is a choc factored black FC MH to add to the list: http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=67633


----------

